# UpnP Playing Capabilities



## jpascone (Oct 8, 2001)

I have a Tivo Series 3 on my network in addition to a standalone ARM NAS device running Twonky. Is there anyway to get at these movies with my Tivo?
Thanks!


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Put pyTivo on it... the TiVo doesn't speak UPnP.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

wmcbrine said:


> Put pyTivo on it... the TiVo doesn't speak UPnP.


Nope, it speaks french...


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

ThAbtO said:


> Nope, it speaks french...


Does that mean it will be the first to surrender?


----------

